# Discounts anywhere on VF S/C?



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Everywhere I have looked the VF S/C for a '02 540i is $6,000. Anyone know of a source that sells brand new units cheaper? Just PM me if there is.

doubting it, but doesn't hurt to ask..thanks!


----------



## Dustine39540 (Oct 29, 2004)

VF is the source. They have dealers reselling their product.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a way for you to get a better price

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=548778

You have a PM


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

ffej said:


> I have a way for you to get a better price
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=548778
> 
> You have a PM


Doh...VF already paid for and installed. That sucks, I was at bimmerfest and praying I won that 50% off certificate! Oh well I have a strut brace for a 3 series I won lol no use for it!


----------

